
Open Sesame: Escalating Open Redirect to RCE with Electron Code Review - based2
https://spaceraccoon.dev/open-sesame-escalating-open-redirect-to-rce-with-electron-code-review
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i9kp57/escalating_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i9kp57/escalating_open_redirect_to_rce_with_electron/)

